

Chainsaw - Parses a log file and returns lines matching the time period provided - dpaluy
https://github.com/blahed/chainsaw#chainsaw-

======
laacz
I'm a little puzzled by the naming conventions nowadays. Chainsaw for
intelligent log file segmenting? Moustache for templating? On the other hand -
we're far gone from readr, twittr, searchr.

~~~
k3n
Nowadays?

Apache Chainsaw[1] dates back at least to 2004[2]...

Speaking of which, I wonder how/why the dev chose the name "Chainsaw"? Did he
not take the 5min. to Google his project's name before he named it? What are
the odds that the dev formulated the same name for this type of tool? From
looking at both sources, it doesn't appear that code was lifted, although it's
possible this new version is some sort of port.

Regardless, I'll probably try it out, considering that I could never get the
one from Apache to work...

1\. <http://logging.apache.org/chainsaw/>

2\.
[https://issues.apache.org/bugzilla/buglist.cgi?component=cha...](https://issues.apache.org/bugzilla/buglist.cgi?component=chainsaw&product=Log4j&query_format=advanced&resolution=---&order=changeddate%2Cbug_status%2Cpriority%2Cassigned_to%2Cbug_id&query_based_on=)

------
hotdox
why not use awk?

